# Pre-Installation question about i-VW-R in an MKIV DDIN



## DaveGTI (Feb 22, 2003)

I am wondering if there are any guides on how people have been setting these up in their VW mkiv Golf/Jettas?
Primarily, I have 2 questions:
1) Where to keep the DICE unit?
2) How are people routing the iPod connection cable through the dash. Are there any holes that I can put the cable through?
Thank you, I have the unit ordered and its on its way, just wanted to get these questions out of the way before I begin installing it.


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Pre-Installation question about i-VW-R in an MKIV DDIN (DaveGTI)*

I routed the Dice to DIN harness down the inside of the center console, and it ends up at the passenger's foot vents. There is some bare metal there that works for the ground. I couldn't find any screws for the ground wire, so I used an alligator clip. The unit will not work properly without that ground. I used some 1/4" spiral wrap to protect the wires. The DIN to iPod harness is tucked under the right side of the forward center console and peeks out next to the parking brake handle. 
When the iPod is being used, it sits on the shifter console. When not used, the harness settles nicely next to the passenger seat. Almost completely out of view. I'll take some photos and post on this thread if I get a chance tomorrow.
There is a trim piece between the AC controls and the change/ash tray that you could remove and route the wires through there, but then it would have to make a big U turn to really sit well. I like my routing better. The Dice to iPod harness is kinda short, consider getting the extension harness if you really want to have options.


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Pre-Installation question about i-VW-R in an MKIV DDIN (duckredbeard)*

Here is the Dice unit hanging out of the forward right side of the center console, by the passenger's foot vent. http://lh6.ggpht.com/_sIaRi3j7...8.JPG
You can see the spiral wrap that protects the harness.
Here is the Dice unit tucked away. http://lh5.ggpht.com/_sIaRi3j7...1.JPG It takes some wiggling to get it out, and it hasn't fallen out while driving. I'd say it is safest there.
Here is the iPod on the shifter console, where it stays while in use. http://lh5.ggpht.com/_sIaRi3j7...0.JPG The jacket is from XtremeMac, it is very durable and keeps the iPod from sliding around. I highly recommend it.

Here is where the harness rests when the iPod isn't in use, it hasn't fallen all the way down yet, wouldn't be hard to fish it out if it did. http://lh6.ggpht.com/_sIaRi3j7...9.JPG



_Modified by duckredbeard at 8:43 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## DaveGTI (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Pre-Installation question about i-VW-R in an MKIV DDIN (duckredbeard)*

I've seen some photos of people mounting these boxes in the glove compartment. How is that possible? I have the ProClip mount that sits on one of my centre vents above my radio so Ideally I wanted to put this box where the least amount of cable is exposed.
Anyone have any idea how to fish the cable from the radio to the globe box through the dashboard?


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Pre-Installation question about i-VW-R in an MKIV DDIN (DaveGTI)*

If you look at the upper shelf of the glove box, you should see 2 holes, about 3/4" diameter. I started routing mine through there, but it seemed the Dice-DIN harness was going to be too short and too difficult to route with the dash intact. 
Enfig may have a solution for this. There is an extension for the Dice-iPod harness, for $20. Not sure if there is a Dice-DIN extension. Call Enfig, hope to speak with Christian. He had a Jetta and may have a solution.


----------

